# So we are going to try a Scotch



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

My wife and I were just on the patio sharing an LFD Airbender Maduro LTD and she said she would like to try a scotch with her next smoke this weekend. Now I'm a dark rum drinker and don't know a damn thing about scotch so what can people recommend ? It's got to be something we can purchase easily and the cost isn't really that big of a concern. Just looking for some ideas.


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

I always think something like a glenmorangie 10yo is a good beginners choice. Personally I like highland park 18yo, macallan or laphroaig.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Chuck, what kind of alcohol does she like now? Scotch can have a really broad range of characteristics. Some are really peaty or smokey, some are very smooth. Some are salty and almost iodine-like, others are rich and robust, others are mellow. What is she looking for in the scotch, that'll determine what kind I would recommend!


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

glenfiddich 21 year..


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

Derek,
she isn't a huge drinker, but she likes dark rum like myself. Now our tastes differ on that. She prefers a more mellow , richer rum like Capt. Morgans Private stock, I prefer Pyrate XO and Tommy Bahama golden. I'd say we would prefer a scotch that is more on the smooth side? Neither of us have ever had scotch before.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Whisky Advocate (latest issue) did a tasting with 4 cigars and 7 malts. The Macallan 18, Dalmore Cigar Malt and Lagavulin 16 seemed to pair well with more robust sticks. Tha Laga is a smokier number and the Macallan more full-bodied than the Dalmore. Dalmnore is a medium-bodied malt that often does well with sherry-casking and this expression would be no exception. It would be the quietest of the three but with the sweetness required for pairing with cigars. 

If your better half likes smoother rums, the Dalmore Cigar Malt would be my recommendation...


----------



## Rhodan (Oct 15, 2011)

Lagavulin 16 all the way!!!


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

I did a scotch tasting with some friends once. We bought 5 different brands. I discovered I dont like scotch. I guess I'm not a fan of the peat taste.


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Vwluv10338 said:


> I did a scotch tasting with some friends once. We bought 5 different brands. I discovered I dont like scotch. I guess I'm not a fan of the peat taste.


Perhaps try a non-peaty one?


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

Booyaa said:


> Perhaps try a non-peaty one?


This is true. Just kind of a heads-up for non scotch drinkers. There was one of the samplers that I thought was ok and it was the one with the least amount of peat tast to it. So if someone is just starting out and doesnt like the first one they tried they need to know there is a lot of variation in the taste between brands. My problem with the peat is that I feel like I am drinking one of my smoked pork butts but to each their own. I am more of a cognac man myself.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2011)

I usually sip Maker's Mark or a nice VSOP brandy, but I tried Scotch for the first time the other day and liked Johnny Walker pretty well. I still prefer my bourbon though


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Maccallan 12 is the best strater scotch. it's nice and smooth, and very easy to drink. Doesn't have as much of the älchohol taste as other scotches.

I'm not a big rum drinker, not because i don't like it but because it's hard to get a good variety in my state, but if you tell me what characteristics she likes about it i could probably pair a scotch well.

If she like congnac, or alchohols that have flavors of caramel and honey, a really good choice would be the Glenfedich 15year. 

The problem with scotches is that there are so damn many of them and even though they are all technically scotch they all taste very different from each other. Avoid any Islay scotches to start as they tend to be heavily peaty and turn most newb scotch drinkers away. it takes a while to get used to drinking liquid smoke :smoke:


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Try a speyside malt, very mild and easily drunk. Plenty to choose from and as above it can be tricky if you start of on Islay malts.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Mr_mich said:


> I'm not a big rum drinker, not because i don't like it but because it's hard to get a good variety in my state, but if you tell me what characteristics she likes about it i could probably pair a scotch well.


Well this isn't true... You just have to be willing to pay the queen's tax on them. Booze doesn't come cheap in the good ol evergreen state.


----------



## ShamWow (Jan 17, 2009)

Chuck, you can't go wrong with any of the aforementioned single malt suggestions. I am particular to any of the Glenlivet's or Oban's. However, being a scotch newbie don't overlook any of the blended scotch whiskies. Chivas Regal 12 to me is a good sipping scotch (YMMV). Just pour over the rocks and your good to go.

Ed


----------



## Tan18_01 (Jun 2, 2011)

Based on what you've said I'll second the macallan/glenmorrangie suggestions.
I recently had a glenrothes that was quite nice and may fit your bill.

Blended scotches, possibly a JW Green or Gold. Many love the green for its price point, but I tend to choose the gold when pressented with the opportunity,


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Well this isn't true... You just have to be willing to pay the queen's tax on them. Booze doesn't come cheap in the good ol evergreen state.


Vote yes on 1183! :smoke:

pluss the WA liquer store by my house has a poor selection of Rum, if i drive an hr to the everette store they have a better one, but they are ungody expensive. I buy most of my booze outside of WA when i travel with work.


----------



## golfguy (Apr 24, 2010)

Macallan 12 or Highland Park 12 

I find highland park a little sweeter, which would make it more approachable for most as a starter scotch. Open it up with a just bit of water and enjoy


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

I started on the blends, liked Chivas the best. Then started branching out to the singles. Just got a bottle of Balvenie 21 that I am waiting to open during Thanksgiving when my brother comes down - we'll somke a few sticks and drink a few drinks. 
*HURRY UP THANKSGIVING!!*


----------

